# Buying a Kestrel DAS-6, what accessories to buy with it?



## Style (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello all!

After reading Dave's wicked guide on machine polishing (DA) and reading through reviews on the Kestrel DAS-6 I going to buy one 

My questions is what pad/polish combination would people recommend for Seat Toledo (Pictured below not the best pic I know, is basically a Leon Mk1 saloon) with some minor correction required as I see some of the retailers on here have 'kits' available also. I'm also that aware that silver doesnt get the best results like say black


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

I went for the £150 package from cleanyourcar which is basically DAS6 with Sonus pads x 3 and Menzerna polishes x 3.


----------



## Style (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah have seen a few combo kits and is not a bad deal just wondered if there is anything more tailored to the car's paint, the fact to i'm new so prob not a good idea that have anything too heavy. theres a lot of really experienced people on here and would greatly appreciate any additional advice


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...polisher-sonus-and-menzerna-kit/prod_525.html

I went for this package, by all accounts it seems to come out as the preferred combo for the VAG paint.

You will still have to get some extra pads and spot pads with a smaller backing plate, but these can be collected as you go along.

This also fools your mind into thinking you aren't spending as much:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

LCC Pads are great and Menz polishes work well on my Fab (Same paint & colour)


----------



## Style (Dec 24, 2008)

At the moment I think that I'm going to opt for the DAS-6 option 2 deal that autobrite are doing at moment with the meguiars combo. 

Also realise will need to buy more pads whatever option I go with and notice there is quite a variety in pricing does the quality vary with this as well some of this detailing equipment is over priced!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Style said:


> At the moment I think that I'm going to opt for the DAS-6 option 2 deal that autobrite are doing at moment with the meguiars combo.
> 
> Also realise will need to buy more pads whatever option I go with and notice there is quite a variety in pricing does the quality vary with this as well some of this detailing equipment is over priced!


depends what you consider expensive - some peeople pay £££ for wax that offers nothing more over a £20 wax for example. pads don't really vary in quality AFAIK


----------



## Style (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah thought as much will just have to try them out but will start with this kit first as tbh have heard about the products more but do feel that meguiar take the **** on the pricing of pads.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought the same kit as Devonutopia and Eddiel34 did. I also got and extra finishing pad, buffing bonnets and the sonus 4" pads. Bought some glaze, seal and wax as well. Looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## Browny_37 (Apr 21, 2009)

Style said:


> At the moment I think that I'm going to opt for the DAS-6 option 2 deal that autobrite are doing at moment with the meguiars combo.
> 
> Also realise will need to buy more pads whatever option I go with and notice there is quite a variety in pricing does the quality vary with this as well some of this detailing equipment is over priced!


I've bought option 2, along with 6 off 4" pads (2 of each). Only used the autobrite pads so far, but achieved some nice results


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

eddiel34 said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...polisher-sonus-and-menzerna-kit/prod_525.html


This kit seems like a great buy, which i am really considering buying. But i have been told that meguiars polishes are better, and cheaper. But whats all of your opinions on this matter do i go for a Meguiars Kit or Mezerna Kit? Which kit gives the best results overall?


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm sorry but I can't really help with a comparison as I have only tried the menzerna. It is for use on my own car and I don't really do other peoples.

Before I chose it I contacted a few people first and I found Polished Bliss and CYC to be very open and honest in their replys.

Menzerna came out top from most people I spoke to with regards to VAG paints and I must say I have no complaints.

Don't want to speak out of turn but I think if you speak to CYC especially they will be happy to alter their kit and you will be able to mix compare the polishes you chose.

hope this helps a little.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

You could buy the DAS6 on its own and then buy the pads and polish as you go along? Take a look at the new Chemical Guys Hexi-Logic pads...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128660

http://www.carwashnwax.com/

I used them for the first time last weekend and was really pleased with them, the 5.5" size was just the right size for fir my DAS6 DA. :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137186

Polish wise, I've only used Menzerna which I think is very good, Zaino ZPC Fusion and also Meguiars #105 (cutting) and Meguiars #205 (finishing). I think I would go for the Hexi pads and a basic Menzerna 250ml bottle size polish starter kit.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...50ml/menzerna-250ml-sampler-kit/prod_220.html

HTH :thumb:


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Take a look at the new Chemical Guys Hexi-Logic pads...


I like these pads too. They should also make your polish last longer as they are thinner than usual and designed to keep the polish on the surface and not absorb as much. Very easy to care for too.


----------

